
Rooftop Solar Refinery Can Produce Carbon-Neutral Hydro-Carbon Fuels - Osiris30
https://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/aerospace/aviation/rooftop-solar-refinery-produces-carbonneutral-fuels
======
ohiovr
Would it be more economical to use flue gas and water instead of atmospheric
co2 and water vapor?

